# uninstalling norton from windows 8?????



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

Help please, how do i uninstall norton from my windows 8 so i can install NOD32.


----------



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi, I just bought a Toshiba laptop with windows 8 and Norton pre-installed ...I've tried to uninstall Norton and tried the link that nod gave to uninstall it ... I don't see it in uninstall programs any more but when I try to install NOD32 again it says its still there......help please......and windows 8 sucks.....


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

open charms bar
select search/settings & type uninstall
select uninstall programs & when that opens, select Norton in the list


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you had followed Forum rules and only posted 1 topic for this, I wouldn't have wasted my time posting what I previously posted and from that post I assumed that you didn't know how to get to uninstall programs in W8 
I have merged both threads together, Stay in this thread until your problem is cured


----------



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

I did that but Norton does not come up...


----------



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

but nod32 show that 2 nortons are installed ...It don't say what one there are it just says Norton 2x


----------



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry I thought I was putting it in the same post as a reply my apologies...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try the Norton uninstall tool
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...roduct=home&pvid=f-home&version=1&lg=en&ct=us


----------



## civilized7 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have tried that already and did it again right now then tried to reinstall nod32 and still get the error 2878...went through all of the stuff that eset tells me to do but it still comes up with the error and shows Norton still installed


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

reboot & run Norton tool in safe mode


----------

